# Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienated



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't mind if moderators move this btw.
But I do have something to scratch off my back..
How come I don't really see Tom and Jerry pRon or fanart these days and specially here? Both of them are cute, have anthropomorphic characteristics. I just don't see much good stuff of them.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Because Tom and Jerry go through enough pain and suffering in every cartoon already.  

And Rule 34. It's out there if you look.  Your chances of finding some are helped by Tom being a meme on 4chan.


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Please, don't encourage this.  Warner Bros pron is the embodiment of haet.  Also, how can a can and a mouse have sex....oh wait.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Thread Hijack.  There is 0 hand drawn Wolf's Rain porn.  Prove Me Wrong.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Please, don't encourage this.  Warner Bros pron is the embodiment of haet.  Also, how can a can and a mouse have sex....oh wait.



I have an idea on it, doesn't mean I want to encourage anyone to do it. I

On other note there isn't really much rule 34 on Tom and Jerry, I think that would be were my idea generated from


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Thread Hijack.  There is 0 hand drawn Wolf's Rain porn.  Prove Me Wrong.



That's okay. We are just sharing our own ideas here


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



sgolem said:


> Because Tom and Jerry go through enough pain and suffering in every cartoon already.
> 
> And Rule 34. It's out there if you look.  Your chances of finding some are helped by Tom being a meme on 4chan.



I do look. It's called Google and fchan. There isn't really much of it to my knowledge


----------



## Jelly (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I would just like it to be known, that I just looked and found Mammy Two Shoes porn, and also that I'm vomiting profusely and that I fucking hate you.

[edit] And to no surprise, I mostly see Gene Deitch and modern Tom and Jerry, because people cannot fucking draw. Seriously, though, thank god. Although, I'm not thanking him for female Tom. Why did you do this to me?


----------



## sgolem (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



brownsquirrel said:


> I do look. It's called Google and fchan. There isn't really much of it to my knowledge



Then don't complain.   The world is a better place now.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*Still surprised there is no ToboexTsume porn*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



sgolem said:


> Then don't complain.   The world is a better place now.



OMFG! I'm just saying I want to see more of it.

a sub- question:
What furry art do you think other artists could approach that some have not?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Not to be understanding the question residing in this horrible thread?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



jellyhurwit said:


> Not to be understanding the question residing in this horrible thread?



Never fucking mind. People are so fucking stupid


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*popcorn*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> *popcorn*



throws it aside and shoots the fuck out of you


----------



## sgolem (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I lol'd


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*blargg, dies*


*checks sig, nevermind we were already dead...*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



sgolem said:


> I lol'd



I shoot you and your fanbase in the face


----------



## Jelly (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Okay, so which part made you throw a tantrum...or whatever?

Was it the fact that I didn't understand what you were asking or that I said the thread was "horrible?"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, so which part made you throw a tantrum...or whatever?
> 
> Was it the fact that I didn't understand what you were asking or that I said the thread was "horrible?"



Possibly I am just sick of people viewing my ideas and art as faggotry. Maybe they could think "oh this person has spent time and effort into thinking on it"


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Well Tom+Jerry pron would be faggotry....but alas I digress.

I can't tell you why.   People draw what they want.  Feel free to draw whatever you want.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Well Tom+Jerry pron would be faggotry....but alas I digress.
> 
> I can't tell you why.   People draw what they want.  Feel free to draw whatever you want.



Well yeah it is. But I do think about the pRon we have and the ones that are left out and that seem to pop up in my mind. And when the search sites do not do me good, it's good to go around and reach out which mostly I fail to do. I honestly do fine where I am now. Most of the time anywhere people do not really read me well at times, that's why I really don't speak opinions much due to much confusion in what I am stating elsewhere


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Rule 34 site comes up with results for "tom jerry". It's been done.

ITT brownsquirrel cries some more. HEAVY APPROVED


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



brownsquirrel said:


> I have an idea on it, doesn't mean I want to encourage anyone to do it. I
> 
> On other note there isn't really much rule 34 on Tom and Jerry, I think that would be were my idea generated from



Well, what is your idea?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Ceceil Felias said:


> Rule 34 site comes up with results for "tom jerry". It's been done.
> 
> ITT brownsquirrel cries some more. HEAVY APPROVED



I am not crying. just don't see much sites about it once again


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, what is your idea?



That there are some things other artists don't get into. I'll admit that I'm complaining about it a little, but that's just me.


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Like what things?  There is art of almost everything, in any conceivable style.  Each artist has his own unique style, and that style may not permit them to make a passable attempt at things outside their experience.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Like what things?  There is art of almost everything, in any conceivable style.  Each artist has his own unique style, and that style may not permit them to make a passable attempt at things outside their experience.



Like thinking out the box. Kind of like the internet is 99.9 porn, some might think of ways to reduce the number


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Turn on Safe Search?  If you don't like the fact that the internet is all porn, stick to traditional mediums of art, and avoid the electronic aspect of it.  Actually, the mythos that FA is chock fulla prons is untrue, maybe about 13-15% is pron, the rest is music, clean art, and some very bad fan fiction.


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

This thread has me torn between laughing hard enough to choke and weeping profusely.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Krystalynn said:


> This thread has me torn between laughing hard enough to choke and weeping profusely.



Whoa, I'm feeling something. So you think any 16-year-old mostly biased male is going to come in here knowing everything possible about what topics or genres the forum is about?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



brownsquirrel said:


> Whoa, I'm feeling something. So you think any 16-year-old mostly biased male is going to come in here knowing everything possible about what topics or genres the forum is about?


*SERIOUS BUSINESS*

Seriously, Brownsquirrel, why do you make these threads when time and time again it has been proven that they only cause trouble? Not just because of your reputation, but because of your smug, condescending behavior, your apparent use of Autism/Asperger's to attempt justifying your actions (a big "FUCK YOU" goes to you from me as an actual Aspie for that, BTW), etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*noms more popcorn*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Ceceil Felias said:


> *SERIOUS BUSINESS*
> 
> Seriously, Brownsquirrel, why do you make these threads when time and time again it has been proven that they only cause trouble? Not just because of your reputation, but because of your smug, condescending behavior, your apparent use of Autism/Asperger's to attempt justifying your actions (a big "FUCK YOU" goes to you from me as an actual Aspie for that, BTW), etc. etc. etc.



Um, what? 1st of all I am not an aspie. 2nd, most of my threads are not pointless. 3rd, people do not read me well usually when I state something which is f**ken changing. 3rd of all, I know people who are 'aspies' and this is NOTHING like it so I don't know where the f@#k get the assumption that I am, probably out of thin air.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

While it doesn't help that Brownsquirrel made it, I think if anyone made a thread requesting Tom and Jerry porn it would end like this.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*nods and then takes another big scoop of popcorn and eats it*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



sgolem said:


> While it doesn't help that Brownsquirrel made it, I think if anyone made a thread requesting Tom and Jerry porn it would end like this.



mostly it would be "Uh...there's something called google, use it wisely."

But I know google is reliable 75% of the time

The other 25% is not finding really any fanfics of the chipmunk Pip in Enchanted, I'm serious I know there is nothing on that.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



brownsquirrel said:


> I do look. It's called Google and fchan. There isn't really much of it to my knowledge





brownsquirrel said:


> Whoa, I'm feeling something. So you think any 16-year-old mostly biased male is going to come in here knowing everything possible about what topics or genres the forum is about?



Underage b&


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*watching conversation at a distance* this seems interesting.......


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



David M. Awesome said:


> Underage b&



No, some people on other forums post something not realizing there is a search feature and get their thread redirected or closed


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Party v& Jerry is CP dude.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I want to see a scaly suit that has actual small plastic scales on it that is skin-tight with a tail attachment that also has a vent at the tailhole all on a human female.


...o yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Party v& Jerry is CP dude.



Actually I think that the show is older than I am at this point.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Icarus said:


> I want to see a scaly suit that has actual small plastic scales on it that is skin-tight with a tail attachment that also has a vent at the tailhole all on a human female.
> 
> 
> ...o yes.



This is why we _can_ have nice things.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Kill this thread, kill it with fire.

What I wouldn't give to post a big blazing image macro right now.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*grabs soda can* hmmmm...


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

*Passes Furfanatic some popcorn*


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

thnx!!! *munch*


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I'd like to say a few things.

Firstly: *Insert a large belch here*
Secondly; Tom & Jerry porn WOULD BE FAGGOTRY, AS THEY ARE BOTH MALES
Thirdly;  Oh look, Tom & Jerry porn 
Fourthly; This thread was delicious, and a blessing to my tired eyes and downtrodden soul.
Fifthly; I lol'd


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

@Rilvor I clicked that.....

....yeah.

Really though rule 34 had like 5 pics so there you go.  5 Tom and Jerry pronz.   Still 0 Wolf's Rain.  Rule 34 has let the world down.


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Wow, that is sum hot Rule 34, you gaiz should totally click on it.

Also Wolfs Rain Porn!!!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

ZOMG SAUCE ON THAT PLOX


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, that is sum hot Rule 34, you gaiz should totally click on it.
> 
> Also Wolfs Rain Porn!!!



Is dat sum Toboes?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, that is sum hot Rule 34, you gaiz should totally click on it.





David M. Awesome said:


> ZOMG SAUCE ON THAT PLOX



 STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Sauce


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Sauce



That's some hawt stuff right there.


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Oh yeah baby


----------



## sgolem (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Let's end this on a higher note.

Here's what started it all, back before they got their names (1940, I think).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5mginGAmG4

Who needs porn when you have a high quality classic cartoon?  Hopefully this stuff is old enough that they won't try to take it off of youtube.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I've seen that, and every other episode in existence at least 3 times each


----------



## sgolem (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Rilvor said:


> I've seen that, and every other episode in existence at least 3 times each



Oh?  Then which one does my avatar come from, eh batty?

They're only 7 minutes long, which is great for when you're working.  You can take a short break and watch one, then go back to what you were doing.  Unfortunately they're also quite addicting so you need self control as well.


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Ah, the times when animated cartoon were good.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

How th' fuck an I supposed to remember episode names, when I can't even remember anything I did two days ago .-. Refer to sig image.

I remember episodes by their events, not their titles.

I used to watch Tom & Jerry for hours and hours on end. Love it still today.
My favorite was always when Spike got the Leash Law put on him, with Tom teasing him by standing just out of reach....the carving the stick into a baseball bat via spike's biting, and the resulting smash in the face, is the best thing EVAR (and god DAMN, I want an animated .gif of Spike's facial expression when Tom hit him in the face with the bat. The cleeks flapping part was the best.)


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Tom and Jerry playing tennis was major win.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Tom and Jerry playing tennis was major win.



Tom vs. Unnamed Cat in tennis match was better. Lol, Jerry as the tennis ball


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Then there was the one where the girl Tom was after fell in love with Jerry lol...

Want better cartoons for the poor poor children these days.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Rilvor said:


> How th' fuck an I supposed to remember episode names, when I can't even remember anything I did two days ago .-. Refer to sig image.
> 
> I remember episodes by their events, not their titles.


I was being a smartass, don't worry about it.  I can't do that either.  It was the Indipendence Day WWII one, where they were fighting each other in the basement.  Got the screen from a blog when I was looking for wallpaper (If you know of a good place to look, let me know).

Of course, if you got it I would have given you Tom and Jerry porn, but too bad.

You actually one-up me, as I actually can't confidently say I've seen all of them.  Regardless, they never get old.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

My favourite episode was the one with Tom serenading some chick cat, and at some point he says in a fantastically overdone voice, "I LOVE YOU. YOU SET MY SOUL ON FIRE. IT IS NOT A SPARK, BUT A GREAT, ROARING FLAME!" But by then I think Jerry replaced the cat with Spike or something silly like that.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Only true Tom and Jerry fans know he used to be Jasper, so it's all good


----------



## sgolem (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Rilvor said:


> Only true Tom and Jerry fans know he used to be Jasper, so it's all good



I love early episodes like that.  It lets you sort of see how characters developed into what we know of them today.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



David M. Awesome said:


> Actually I think that the show is older than I am at this point.



So is Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

brownsquirrel

if you are unhappy with the state of Tom and Jerry pornography, go ahead and fix it yourself







that is to say, please don't fix it yourself


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Wait Wait said:


> brownsquirrel
> 
> if you are unhappy with the state of Tom and Jerry pornography, go ahead and fix it yourself
> 
> ...



I don't want to because I don't want a bunch of fanatics watching me about it


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Why do you care what they think

seriously just draw your tom and jerry porn already, gosh

i mean, once you're at that level there's not much shame to be had anyway


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Obviously its been thought of, But is Zombie furry bad, Like for a Fursona? I want to make a zombie fursona, But It might not be liked... Obviously not brain dead zombie, just rotting skin... And my perspective on Zombies, Like slow, and very strong, with bursts of energy.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Thread Hijack.  There is 0 hand drawn Wolf's Rain porn.  Prove Me Wrong.



I have drawn some...Tsume, Kiba, and Blue.
hahaha...quite fun indeed. Just never put it up. my own personal enjoyment I suppose.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Thread Hijack.  There is 0 hand drawn Wolf's Rain porn.  Prove Me Wrong.



I have drawn some...Tsume, Kiba, and Blue.
hahaha...quite fun indeed. Just never put it up. my own personal enjoyment I suppose.


Other than that...There used to be this site dedicated to just Cartoon Network Pron...
Forget what it was but it was all just stupid shit.


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Yet it isn't on the net is it?  And I have seen 1 picture that was lower quality cg.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Pandaf said:


> Obviously its been thought of, But is Zombie furry bad, Like for a Fursona? I want to make a zombie fursona, But It might not be liked... Obviously not brain dead zombie, just rotting skin... And my perspective on Zombies, Like slow, and very strong, with bursts of energy.



Actually I don't think that there are nearly enough zombie furs out there, you should totally go for it.


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Think I might, I got into zombies during summer, but seeing Mega64s parody of Dead Rising, Ill get link
http://www.mega64.com/deadrising.htm
He says All Right Zombies!, And that got me into it, I thought it would be a horrible game, But it was funny after watching this.


----------



## Icarus (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I'm still shooting for an anatomically correct scaly suit...


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

No arms?  Explain.


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

He just wants somebody to love him.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

mmmmm popcorn


----------



## sgolem (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

FA should have a zombie holocaust this summer.  That would fucking rock.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



sgolem said:


> FA should have a zombie holocaust this summer.  That would fucking rock.



Zombies are going to be the next meme.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I almost made scatzombie one...never made it past two threads though.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

hey guys I though we were talking about tom and jerry porn wait WHAT???? 0_0


----------



## Rayne (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I wuvvles this thread.

Also, zombies = win.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Hmm Tom and Jerry using a stick of TnT.....oooh

*Rushes off to make pR0nz*


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Be sure to include an "explosive" ending.  Ah, that was lame.


----------



## Rayne (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Hmm Tom and Jerry using a stick of TnT.....oooh
> 
> *Rushes off to make pR0nz*



That's a hilarious mental image. One that'll be stuck in my head for at least a week, hah.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

This thread seems to have taken an interesting turn since my computer downtime. I hereby say we need to get headcrabs in on this meme before it gets out the doors. Or, for that matter, teacups.

also, lol, what. My post back in the second page smacked of fail and drama now that I've retroactively looked back on it. D: What the fuck was I thinking.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

Hmmmmmm....Drawing the American Presidents as furries....lol...Furry Abraham Lincoln XP


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

OBAMA = SUDOWOODO


----------



## sgolem (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*



Takumi_L said:


> Hmm Tom and Jerry using a stick of TnT.....oooh
> 
> *Rushes off to make pR0nz*


OMG!  _I_ am almost tempted to draw that, and I find the idea of Tom and Jerry porn to be somewhat disturbing.  That's quite the image.


David M. Awesome said:


> Zombies are going to be the next meme.


I don't like forcing memes, but I have to admit, I think this would be totally awesome.  If I have the time, I'm drawing my character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as a zombie.  He's kinda halfway there anyway, but it would be fun.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

DID SOMEBODY MAKE THE PRON YET????
I WANNA SEE >>
<<
>>


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

No I'm not really going to make it =/...


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Furry art ideas that probably no one has thought of and will probably be alienate*

I wish I had decent art skillz then I would do it XD


----------

